# Woodcock hunting season 2010.



## Fabrice (Dec 14, 2007)

My web page "woodcock hunting season 2010", is now on internet.
http://www.braquepyrenees.com/

If you have photos or text of your "woodcock hunting season 2010", I can add them on my site

Micheal


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Micheal, thank you for posting the information here. Woodcock are facinating game birds and we don't get much information on them on this forum. I hope that will change since you broke the ice. Maybe others will post up pictures and stories from their hunts too. I like your pictures. Come again!


----------

